
Crowdsourcing: a million heads is better than one - ulfstein
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/crowdsourcing_million_heads.php
======
domp
Thanks for this article, ulfstein. One thing I'm on the edge about is
flattening the crowd so that no one person or group of people have more of an
influence. Although every opinion should matter equally there is always those
people that know more about a topic. Those people should have more of an
influence in the overall market. Good read though!

------
ulfstein
I agree. I've not yet had a closer look a the sites mentioned but am wondering
whether any of them might employ such a system.

